# Rope below Rigormortis



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Not mine, just saw it today. 

In the left-channel sieve just below Rigo, it's suspended from the drop with the throw bag recircing in the hole. Not where you want to be anyway, but could make a shitty swim out of the hole even shittier...


----------

